# Which pre-school/kindy are you considering for your child?



## RomanGoddess (Mar 16, 2006)

Just wondering if other moms of toddlers out there are also in the throes of considering which preschool (or later on, kindergarten) to enroll their child in and what the percentages shake down to.


----------



## swebster (Dec 7, 2004)

anyone else want to move to Sweden with me?


----------



## witchbaby (Apr 17, 2003)

we haven't fully decided yet. we're looking into a montessori next year, but it will depend on finances (however, our city recently passed an initiative for all 4 year olds to be able to attend their school of choice). we're also considering homeschooling because of our daughter's personality. we shall see what happens.


----------



## thedevinemissm (Apr 9, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *swebster* 
anyone else want to move to Sweden with me?









Oooh! pick me! pick me!!!







:

Back to OP... I chose homeschool. We live in Texas, which means we can pretty much do what we want & how we want it. I really like the idea of being able to go at our DC's individual pace and follow whatever area of interests they currently have for however long they want to pursue it.

We do plan to move in a few years. We may take another look at our options at that time, but I sincerely doubt it would change...

This is a terrific poll idea. I love to read why others choose what they do!


----------



## Mama Poot (Jun 12, 2006)

I feel that preschool/kindergarten is too young to be integrated into a big social situation like structured school, so we will likely homeschool during those times. We will see what happens though, life circumstances may dictate that I put them in school.


----------



## hottmama (Dec 27, 2004)

I'm unschooling.
If I were forced to choose a school for my kids, I'd pick Montessori, though.


----------



## rere (Apr 21, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Mama Poot* 
I feel that preschool/kindergarten is too young to be integrated into a big social situation like structured school, so we will likely homeschool during those times.

That is what I was going to say.

And when my daughter is old enough we will do what we think best suits her.


----------



## Rikki Gard (Apr 21, 2005)

I will definitely move to Sweden with you. We will have already left Italy, and hopefully live somewhere with a parent participation preschool or a homeschool co-op. My child thrives in a social environment, but I don't think I want to send him to "school" alone for some time. I picked hoimeschool in the poll though







.


----------



## box_of_rain (Mar 16, 2006)

I chose homeschool/unschool. There aren't any other preK options besides public within an hour of us. We homeschooled our now 8-year-old and it was wonderful. He's now in an independent Sudbury modeled school, but there's no preK there. I think homeschool will be our best option. Then we can go from there based on his personality and learning style.


----------



## Llyra (Jan 16, 2005)

I'm very interested in Waldorf education, and we have an excellent Waldorf school here, but DH and I just can't afford it, not with three kids.







Even with the aid they can offer, it's just way over our heads.

I don't know what I'm going to do-- DH leans toward homeschool, and I'm not so sure-- I go back and forth. I'm thinking about putting DD in the YMCA preschool twice a week in the fall, and kinda watching to see how she does in the group situation. It's close enough that I can stop in whenever I want to, it's affordable for us, and I like the atmosphere there. If DD seems to be happy and thriving, I might keep her there. If she's not, we'll pull her home again. Once she's ready for K, though, if she goes to school at all it'll be public school.


----------



## EnviroBecca (Jun 5, 2002)

We actually decided to have our son start "school" later this month, although he just turned 2. I went back to work PT when he was 3mo, and he's been going to a home daycare that was just wonderful for an infant...but she's not as good with toddlers (shrugs off misbehavior, doesn't help potty-learning, relies too much on beeping buzzing toys to entertain him) and he loves to meet other kids, so we decided it's time to move him to a bigger childcare center. (This also will save us a lot of money!) It's not a preschool exactly but an all-day place for kids 6 weeks-5 years old.

I would not have brought him there as an infant. I believe infants do better with one-on-one care than in a group. But the toddler rooms are very appealing to him, and when we visited I could tell that if we'd stayed long enough for him to warm up, he would have been dancing right along with the group!

It's not an "academic" school that emphasizes memorizing the alphabet and things like that. There's a basic structure to the day: meals, outdoor play, rest time. There are teacher-led activities that are different each day. And there are classroom areas with different types of toys to explore. We hope it will be a great environment for our toddler to learn and socialize.


----------



## USAmma (Nov 29, 2001)

We can't afford preschool. We tried to see if Nitara would qualify for special ed preschoo but she was kinda borderline and didn't qualify. So unless that changes she will be homeschooled. I plan to teach her to read before she starts Kindy. She is well on her way already.









My older dd attends a little charter school that's nice. I want to put Nitara in it too, for K.


----------



## Surfer Rosa (Jun 3, 2005)

If I go back to work in September, we will put DD in a Montessori school just down the road-she'll be 2 then. It is marginally more expensive than daycare (about $200 extra a month) so we figure it is well worth the cost!
If I don't go back, we will just continue with our playgroups and activities (library story hour, swimming, etc.). I think pre-school is great for some kids, not so great for others. DD is very social and outgoing, and I think would really dig a Montessori set up.


----------



## mumtoasher (Apr 24, 2005)

Until about 2 weeks ago I was all for keeping DS at home until Kindergarten. And then was only really considering Waldorf after that. But all of a sudden I've started to feel a part time Montessori program might be really good for him, so I think that is our most likely option right now.


----------



## becoming (Apr 11, 2003)

My 14-month-old DD is already on the waiting list for the same private Baptist preschool that my DS went to. It is a wonderful program, and my son really benefitted from it, especially socially. It's 2 days a week from 9-2. DD will begin going in September of 2008, when she is almost 3.


----------



## RomanGoddess (Mar 16, 2006)

Wow! I can't believe how many are going to homeschool! I love the idea in principle. I just think that my DD and I might drive each other crazy in the process.







I am quite keen on Montessori and have already implemented a few Montessori things at home for our toddler.


----------



## cbmr777 (May 25, 2005)

homeschooling/unschooling all the way!









We wouldn't dream of doing it any other way. We've seen how damaging PK and K was to our oldest who is now homeschooled. We want the best start for our youngest.


----------



## beana's mommy (Feb 16, 2006)

Even though our dd is only 16 months, I have given much thought to this already. And the conclusion I came to is that we are going to see what best suits her.

I love the idea of homeschooling. But, I also LOVED school as a child (just went to our local public school) My closest friends are ones I have had since kindergarten. We would LOVE to send our children to a private school, but, we are unsure if we will be able to afford it.

So, we'll just see how it all goes!


----------



## mclisa (Jul 26, 2004)

I'm lucky in that there are excellent public schools in my area. That's what we'll be doing for Kindergarten.

Preschool is private and is at a local church.


----------



## RomanGoddess (Mar 16, 2006)

No votes for Waldorf?


----------



## 2Sweeties1Angel (Jan 30, 2006)

We started off as unschoolers but DS wanted/needed more structure. The he decided he didn't like homeschooling at all so now he goes to the public school. He seems to really like it there. He's in Kindergarten. He aways has the option of going back to homeschooling.


----------



## ~member~ (May 23, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *cmlp* 
Just wondering if other moms of toddlers out there are also in the throes of considering which preschool (or later on, kindergarten) to enroll their child in and what the percentages shake down to.

Not going send them to school. Not going to homeschool nor unschool. When they turn 7, I will figure out what to do then.


----------



## Drummer's Wife (Jun 5, 2005)

I voted homeschooling/unschooling.

The only other option I would ever consider is Montessori


----------



## flyingspaghettimama (Dec 18, 2001)

We did Montessori for 3 years the first time around. It was not a good match, in retrospect. I think next time, we'll do reggio (if we can afford it) or a play-based school.


----------



## riverscout (Dec 22, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *cmlp* 
No votes for Waldorf?

I don't know about other places, but the one here is outrageously expensive. I could enroll dd at the university for far less







. Even if I were interested, there is no way we could afford Waldorf. We aren't broke either.


----------



## bartleby (Oct 28, 2003)

I voted Waldorf, but only because my daughter is currently in a parent/toddler program at a Waldorf school, and it seems a good fit for her personality and temperament. Pre-school seems far off for us, though, so it's tough to say what we'll do when the time comes. It all depends on what feels best for my daughter. We may not do pre-school at all. We'll just have to wait and see.


----------



## OnTheBrink (Jan 24, 2004)

My son is in a cooperative preschool 3 mornings a week. It's basically a glorified playdate, I think - art, song, stories, outside play, snack, that's about it. We love it.

My daughter is in K (and her 3rd year) at our local Montessori charter school. We couldn't be happier. It's SO wonderful! So wonderful, in fact, that I'm working with a team of parents to open a Montessori Middle School!


----------



## kofduke (Dec 24, 2002)

Both currently go to daycare/preschool 2 days a week. I'm looking into a Montessori program for September if I find a full-time job close by, since the hours begin at 7:30 so it would need to be close for me to make it into work on time (elementary school). After preschool they will attend public school for K and above.


----------



## punkrockmommy (Oct 31, 2005)

Right now my dd is in daycare/preschool, they have class activities and such even though she is not preschool age yet. She loves it, she is a VERY social critter and an only child. So i love that she loves it. But when it comes down to kindergarden i want to put her in the open class room. It seems very cool my neice and nephew are both in it and love it. It is very natural oriented and alternative also free and public <they have an enroll list and you have to get in. but it is not considered private> So yeah i think that is the route i will go.


----------



## punkrockmommy (Oct 31, 2005)

Sorry to post again so quick but i just noticed the waldorf question "no votes for waldorf?" There is a waldorf group in my area and i was so into her going there even saving a bit of money for it then i realized how militant they are. all the girls wear little dresses and everything has to be natural! EVERYTHING. While i think this is cool, it is if you can be like that. But they look down on you if you cant. Dont get me wrong i really do love the concept of waldorf, I am so for it! However i dont like militant anything!


----------



## StephandOwen (Jun 22, 2004)

I voted for public. My ds is currently in a special needs preschool (public). I looked at a Montessori school and I loved it, for the most part, but it would have been a bad fit for my son (who has autism). They weren't going to allow any therapists in to work with him either, which sealed the deal for me. I have no idea what I'm going to do in a couple years for Kindergarten. I would like to send him to the school I went to (K-12). I went in 9-12 grades. My 10 year old sister has been in it since K. But it's way too much money for this single mom who is barely making it now














I'll have to wait and see how he's doing and what he needs before I decide.


----------



## RomanGoddess (Mar 16, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *flyingspaghettimama* 
We did Montessori for 3 years the first time around. It was not a good match, in retrospect. I think next time, we'll do reggio (if we can afford it) or a play-based school.

FSM, I am so surprised. I always thought you guys were the Montessori prototype family. Don't want to go off topic on this thread but when you get a chance, would love to hear about your daughter's experience in a thread on the Montessori board (just so I know what to avoid with my DD







)


----------



## StrawberryFields (Apr 6, 2005)

There is a Waldorf school here that I am all for looking into, but dh thinks that Waldorf education sounds totally wacky. Which is surprising, I thought he was going to be all for it. So we will probably send ds to part-time preschool and kindergarten at the same private parochial (Lutheran) school that I attended, my mom attended, and my grandfather attended. He can go there until 8th grade and then go on to the private high school.

I have a few worries about how we will handle the differences in beliefs between what he will be taught at home and what he will be brainwashed, er, taught in school (mainly about abortion and homosexuality) but we have awhile to think about that before it becomes an issue.


----------



## rere (Apr 21, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *punkrockmommy* 
Sorry to post again so quick but i just noticed the waldorf question "no votes for waldorf?" There is a waldorf group in my area and i was so into her going there even saving a bit of money for it then i realized how militant they are. all the girls wear little dresses and everything has to be natural! EVERYTHING. While i think this is cool, it is if you can be like that. But they look down on you if you cant. Dont get me wrong i really do love the concept of waldorf, I am so for it! However i dont like militant anything!

I found the same thing with the Waldorf school in my area.It's like they have so many rules on how to be "open"and "free".They contridict themselves.I like the ideas when you read about it.I just don't think it translated very well.


----------



## DebHibb (Mar 31, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *swebster* 
anyone else want to move to Sweden with me?









No kidding!

As for schooling, my 5 yr old is in public K, and I was about to enroll my toddler in a Reggio program, but they won't accept CD kids, so now I'm doing in-home daycare and a nanny part time, until he's a little older, then we'll pick a preschool.

We have a very good public school right near our house, and my DH and I feel strongly about public schools, so that was a no-brainer for us. As for preschool though, all the different programs make my head spin.







:

I think too that it depends on the child. In my experience, some kids do better in touchy-feely programs, and others do better with more structure/pushing. My 2 boys are both very sensitive, so I think I like the former idea best, but my friend's little girl is extremely smart and bored at her private laid back preschool.


----------



## Maggi315 (Aug 31, 2003)

Right now, my son is in a small church based preschool. He was in another one last year. We have been happy with both. We like the low-key ones that stress fun, creativity, not so much "work".

I don't think preschool is a necessity and I have decided what to do with each of my kids because each is different. My son loves his "school" and loves to see his friends and play. If he was unhappy there, I wouldn't push it.


----------



## mimiharshe (Oct 16, 2006)

I would love to do Waldorf for my daughter, but there aren't any where I am and as other posters said, it can totally depend on which Waldorf school is in your area. If we do preschool, it will be a reggio one b/c that is the only one in my area I like. We will have to cut some things out of our budget to pay for it. It is a phenominal preschool from what I've seen. When we move, I'm looking into the Waldorf school there for dd and Montessori for ds. DD is very hands on learner and would love Waldorf. DS is very visual and auditory and might get bvored in Waldorf. We shall see. If I don't like any of it I'll homeschool and integrate parts from both! How confusing! I didn't think I'd do preschool at all but after today, I think dd and I might need it a few days a week.







: I feel that small children should be "taught" in the home, but we are so blessed to have all these options and depending on the child they may thrive in the social enviornment and having so much to do at a preschool.

I'll go to Sweden!!!!!!!!!


----------



## weliveintheforest (Sep 3, 2005)

I am hoping to do the waldorf mom and tot preschool (i think it's preschool, it might be pre-preschool), and then homeschool after that.


----------



## earthchick (Sep 30, 2004)

If we could afford Montessori or Waldorf, we would do it, but there's just no way. We will be doing a Co-Op Preschool. So technically private, but the cost is reduced because every parent is expected to volunteer in the classroom several times a semester (the parents are super-involved with the Co-Op, not only with volunteering in the classroom, but also with serving on the Board of it). I think Co-Ops are a great option.


----------



## eastkygal (Feb 19, 2006)

I am in the Parent/Child classes right now with DD who is 17 months at our local Waldorf school. We both really enjoy it. I love the small class size, the homey feel of the classrooms, the creativity encouraged, and the slow transition to "intellectual" learning.

We are saving now for DD to go to school as there is a good cost to it. Our school offers some financial aid and will put you on a payment plan that is very helpful.


----------



## MommyTorf (Nov 9, 2004)

I'd really like DS to get to go to Montessori. I'd like him to start in the fall, but the program for 2yr olds is only 3 hours/day (you pick 2, 3 or 5 days/week). I think this would be a nice way to transition to a full day program, but it isn't practical when both parents work outside the home. I guess if I decide that it's important enough, I'll find the money to do it!







:


----------



## RiverSky (Jun 26, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MamaInTheBoonies* 
Not going send them to school. Not going to homeschool nor unschool. When they turn 7, I will figure out what to do then.

Well, that's pretty fascinating. Could you elaborate? Are you against homeschooling and/or unschooling? There are many methods, of course. Personally, we just play all the time and learn when we want to but I call that unschooling. I think we've been unschooling from birth (minus that year of public school, of course). Interesting...


----------



## peaceful_mama (May 27, 2005)

IF my son goes to preschool, it will be the local public school system preschool. Here, you can qualify based either on living in certain schools' attendance area, Head Start (income) or by having a disability.
My son won't qualify in the disability category, probably not by income (unless DH is in school and I'm not working...then yeah) but I don't plan to NOT live in an area where he couldn't go.

I am debating if I want to try to get him in at 3 or wait until he's 4. 4 year olds have higher priority, but they do take some 3's, all kids go through an eval.

For kindy, I've got him on a list for the local public charter elementary. I'd be required to do a half day a week in his classroom. I will also be putting DD on the list as soon as she's born--literally! At that school, having a sibling there already gets you higher on the list, so she'll be in for sure....
I *hope* DS gets in for kindy....I *really* don't want him going somewhere else. I want to be in on everything that's going on.


----------



## AllyRae (Dec 10, 2003)

My son goes to a private cooperative preschool 2 mornings a week--all of the parents help in the classroom.


----------



## veganf (Dec 12, 2005)

Both older boys are at a cooperative preschool right now. They absolutely love it. I was thinking of putting the 4yo in Montessori next year, but he would be devastated to leave his preschool so soon; he really wants to stay, so that's what we'll do.
Later we will choose between the public elementary schools (1 within sight of our house, 2 more within walking distance), Montessori, or the original Sudbury Valley School (open-curriculum, ages 4-20) which is 2 miles away. We're pretty sure we'll use Sudbury Valley later, but not sure yet for the early years.


----------



## swebster (Dec 7, 2004)

I voted "other private" since what I would hope to do is what my parents did with me. They pooled resources with a group of friends/like-mined parents, hired a teacher (absolutely one of the best humans around as a matter of fact) and started their own small school. It started out in the basement of a UU church and then moved to a few unused rooms in the home of one of the parents. I don't believe that the style of teaching or philosophy had a name, but it was excellent and very affordable.


----------



## claras_mom (Apr 25, 2006)

I voted Montessori. Would consider Waldorf, but to be honest, the Waldorf school in town is 10 miles in the opposite direction from either mine or dh's workplace...and a good friend who I respect very much speaks very highly of one of the Montessori schools that's a lot closer and in the right direction.

40 miles a day in gas, time, and wear on the car (and our nerves) just won't cut it.









There are some other options, too--including a co-op, various independent things, and keeping her right where she is, in a play-based, home-based daycare until such time as she needs something more. I think I'll keep her where she is for at least another year.


----------



## trmpetplaya (May 30, 2005)

Unschooling all the way!

love and peace.


----------



## RomanGoddess (Mar 16, 2006)

What I find interesting are those who are considering BOTH Waldorf and Montessori for their toddler. They have such diametrically opposed pedagogies that I just don't get it. How could you be considering both of them?


----------



## Rikki Gard (Apr 21, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *swebster* 
I voted "other private" since what I would hope to do is what my parents did with me. They pooled resources with a group of friends/like-mined parents, hired a teacher (absolutely one of the best humans around as a matter of fact) and started their own small school. It started out in the basement of a UU church and then moved to a few unused rooms in the home of one of the parents. I don't believe that the style of teaching or philosophy had a name, but it was excellent and very affordable.

That is totally what I was thinking. I really hope we are settled wherever we are at that point and know some nice families that are interested in something like this. It would help to know a good teacher too







. I really think the potential is amazing though. The only real space besides personal homes is in churches it seems, but I would want a non-religious program. It is too bad most libraries don't have the space to lend. That would be perfect! If I don't get settled in time I hope to find a good co-op or homeschool group because my ds is an extrovert and loves crowds, but not necessarily of kids his own age.


----------



## 3_opihi (Jan 10, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *cmlp* 
What I find interesting are those who are considering BOTH Waldorf and Montessori for their toddler. They have such diametrically opposed pedagogies that I just don't get it. How could you be considering both of them?

Haha, you're funny. I was thinking the same thing.

I loved Montessori and went myself as a child, but the one here I just didn't jive with at all. And my son wouldn't mesh well with the program, I don't think.

So we've been doing the coop thing, and I love it. I love that it's just plain old developmentalism/letting kids be kids, without all dogmatism. It's just what it is. LOL.

My older ds is in a charter school this year. I don't know how they'd define their curriculum exactly...it's a wacky little school, but wonderful and amazing all the same. He's really blossomed there this year.


----------



## 3_opihi (Jan 10, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Rikki Gard* 
That is totally what I was thinking. I really hope we are settled wherever we are at that point and know some nice families that are interested in something like this. It would help to know a good teacher too







. I really think the potential is amazing though. The only real space besides personal homes is in churches it seems, but I would want a non-religious program. It is too bad most libraries don't have the space to lend. That would be perfect! If I don't get settled in time I hope to find a good co-op or homeschool group because my ds is an extrovert and loves crowds, but not necessarily of kids his own age.

Hi Rikki! (it's me, Annie...and Violet! )

This is exactly how our coop started, 35 years ago. It was at Kokokahi YWCA forever and then we finally got a big grant to buy a house and our permanent location. You should go for it. And try the Y's or local community centers if you are looking for somewhere non religious. When we were living in San Jose there was a little parent/child preschool class at the local community center a couple hours a week and it was great fun.


----------



## koru (Sep 7, 2006)

i feel sooooo mainstream reading this but in my area i'm a bit of an anomoly!







everyone i know sends their kids to preschool for 2 years!?

we're skipping preschool altogether but going to public kindergarten. we'll see what happens after that. where we live, the school system is highly regarded but very competetive - it scares me, actually. (my husband teaches history in one of the high schools but i've already warned him that if all the hub-bub is too much for our kids, i'll take them out in a minute! we don't agree on this....).


----------



## mamamilkers (Nov 11, 2005)

Right now we do co-op pre-school, but I am hoping we can financially swing a Waldorf or Montessori pre-school. I think we may end up doing co-op net year (when she's three) and then a non-co-op pre-school when she's four.


----------



## RomanGoddess (Mar 16, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mamamilkers* 
Right now we do co-op pre-school, but I am hoping we can financially swing a Waldorf or Montessori pre-school. I think we may end up doing co-op net year (when she's three) and then a non-co-op pre-school when she's four.

Once again, someone who is considering both Waldorf and Montessori. I don't get it. Do you realise that these schools are completely OPPOSITE in their pedagogical approach? How could be be considering both of them?


----------



## rere (Apr 21, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *cmlp* 
Once again, someone who is considering both Waldorf and Montessori. I don't get it. Do you realise that these schools are completely OPPOSITE in their pedagogical approach? How could be be considering both of them?

My guess is that parents know they're interested in a different way than the norm of public school and or religious schools and they are waiting to see which one suits thier kids the best.Well,that's my guess.


----------



## AmyC (Jul 3, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *cmlp* 
Once again, someone who is considering both Waldorf and Montessori. I don't get it. Do you realise that these schools are completely OPPOSITE in their pedagogical approach? How could be be considering both of them?


I think I get what you're saying, but isn't it also true that there's no real certification or regulation in the use of the names "Montessori" and "Waldorf"? And that specific examples of self-proclaimed Montessori schools can vary quite a lot from each other? (As well as can various Waldorf school.)

And beside that point, is it really accurate to say that these schools/philosophies are "completely opposite"? It's my impression that they both are characterized in general by a great respect for the child, a focus on educating and developing the whole child (in contrast to imposing or stressing an academic curriculum), and a consequent focus on the needs and interests of the child. Don't both schools of thought subscribe to the idea that "play is the work of children"? Are they not both characterized by child-directed learning? Don't they both value music, art, stories, movement, and theater, and place a high priority on a rich and varied environment for children?

I know you said completely opposite *in their pedagogical approach*, so maybe you weren't distinguishing between those overall similarities. Is it the Waldorf focus on a teacher leading the group versus the Montessori method of the teacher working with individual children, each of whom is absorbed in his/her own project (or a project shared among a few children)? Is it the _emphasis_ on imaginative play versus on practical life skills? (And I'm not clear when one is distinct from the other....when my daughter uses playsilks as blankets to wrap around her doll, which seems to be a very concrete and not-so-fanciful use, is that practical or imaginative play? Or when she stands at her stove and "cooks," or rolls out playdough and tears off bits to go onto a pan to be "cookies", is she imagining or what? Are the distinctions really that hard and fast? Do Montessori schools not include a kitchen area/play foods? Is that a "Waldorf thing"? Can the children not pretend and explore through their imaginations, even while busy with their "work" of choice? What about actual cooking and cleaning? I thought Waldorf schools typically explore things like baking, but then Montessori must emphasize that, too, as a life skill. I'm just not clear where imaginative play and practical learning are delineated, or that they can't be very intimately related.)

Do you say that they are completely opposite because M. Montessori included counting toys and word/phonics toys? (I've heard about counting beads and letter combination toys being part of the choices available to children.) I would imagine that would be a difference between Waldorf & Montessori schools. Even so, wouldn't the rigidity or emphasis vary according to the individual school, the teacher, and its physical holdings and layout? (How many options they have available to the children, how much space and how free the children are to choose/ignore particular things, how in-your-face the more overtly "academic" choices are....)

But still, aside from those differences in pedagogical approach I speculated about, it seems that with their _overall similarities_, these two schools of thought could conceivably appeal (as potential options) to the very same parent. I'd go so far as to say parents could comment that they are considering both, not only because they want to weigh their options and see what best suits their child when it's time, but because there _is_ no standard for what every Waldorf or Montessori _is_, and you really need to evaluate each individual institution and group of teachers. Both names being a starting point for an alternative type of educational approach, they both could be worth a look. Does that make sense?

(I should qualify my post by admitting I'm far from being any kind of authority on any school of thought, and I don't know of any Montessori or Waldorf schools in our area, so it's not like I've compared them in the real world any more than I've deeply compared their ideals, philosophically.)


----------



## AmyC (Jul 3, 2005)

Also, I remember that (before we had kids) I used to bring up whether a community had any Montessori or Waldorf schools when my husband would consider applying for jobs in a given city. This was before we had a child, and I had not learned anything specific about the types of schools (my husband has fond memories of attending a Montessori preschool run by nuns, and one of my best friends went to Montessori school; I know two teens who attended a Waldorf school all through high school, and I've read a little Rudolf Steiner. That was pretty much the extent of my knowledge.) I guess I had a hunch that both options probably were worth some investigating once we had a child to consider, and it was one way that we weighed the options of a given area, in deciding whether to pursue relocating there. Obviously I was not to the point of choosing a school for a child, but I had in mind that those two types of schools were desirable in some way.


----------



## swebster (Dec 7, 2004)

:

Imo, it really doesn't matter







:

I would be able to tell within 15 minutes of observing a program if it was a good "fit" (and by fit I mean an environment that supported and stimulated my dd. I believe that this has more to do with the teacher than anything else.) I would send dd to "spend-all-our-time-in-water-till-we're-shrivled-prunes preschool" or "only-allowed-to-play-with-cinder-blocks-and-wooden-spoons-preschool" if the teacher was half as kick-a** as my preschool/kindy teacher.

That is _*if*_ I send her to preschool at all....it's seems unlikely.


----------



## riverscout (Dec 22, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *swebster* 
I would send dd to "spend-all-our-time-in-water-till-we're-shrivled-prunes preschool" or "only-allowed-to-play-with-cinder-blocks-and-wooden-spoons-preschool" if the teacher was half as kick-a** as my preschool/kindy teacher.











I vote for the "spend-all-our-time-in-water-till-we're-shrivled-prunes preschool." I guess that would be "Other private."


----------

